# Lucaz's Open 3x3 Comp [REGISTRATIONS CLOSED]



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Oct 10, 2022)

*Lucaz's Open 3x3 Comp I*
*The first comp I have ever hosted!*

If you know how to read, you already know that this is a comp for 3x3, and 3x3 only. My favorite puzzle is the 3x3, and I think most of us loves 3x3 too!

So, the rules are simple:

1. You must register through the website I made
2. You need to follow the scrambles posted on my website.
3. Post your Ao5s by clicking "Results" in the website
4. Only 15 competitors will be able to compete
5. The top 5 from Round 1 will advance to the Second Round, after the second round, the top 3 will be the winners. And they get a cookie.

Website: https://sites.google.com/view/lucazopen3x3comp/home

Round 1 is ongoing


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 10, 2022)

Must there be video proof? My parents don't allow that unfortunately


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Oct 10, 2022)

Megaminx lover said:


> Must there be video proof? My parents don't allow that unfortunately


not rlly. just be honest


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 10, 2022)

Sure in


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Oct 10, 2022)

registered haha


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Oct 10, 2022)

Registered!


----------



## Jack Law (Oct 10, 2022)

i registerd


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Oct 11, 2022)

9 ppl have already registered?! 6 more and we can actually start the comp early


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Oct 12, 2022)

I registered as well!


----------



## EthanMCuber (Oct 12, 2022)

registered!


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Oct 12, 2022)

3 SPOTS LEFT! REGISTER QUICKLY!


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Oct 12, 2022)

rules have been updated, check it out


----------



## CFOP INC (Oct 12, 2022)

I just registered


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Oct 13, 2022)

can you publish the list of competitors


----------



## Futurechamp77 (Oct 13, 2022)

REGISTERED!


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Oct 13, 2022)

NONOGamer12 said:


> can you publish the list of competitors


its in my website


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Oct 13, 2022)

We can finally start Round 1 since we have 15 competitors now!

Scrambles are posted here: https://sites.google.com/view/lucazopen3x3comp/scrambles?authuser=0

Please post your results here: https://sites.google.com/view/lucazopen3x3comp/results?authuser=0


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Oct 13, 2022)

ayy i got a pb 36.35 les go


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Oct 13, 2022)

Round 1 will close on Oct. 16


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Oct 13, 2022)

press "scrambles" to see scrambles then post your times in "results"


----------



## EthanMCuber (Oct 15, 2022)

I can’t see the results, as the document is private.


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Oct 16, 2022)

EthanMCuber said:


> I can’t see the results, as the document is private.


ive fixed it


----------



## EthanMCuber (Oct 16, 2022)

thx


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Oct 16, 2022)

round 1 will end on Oct. 20 since we only have a few competitors who posted their results


----------



## EthanMCuber (Oct 16, 2022)

Wait. The competitors one isn’t public yet


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Oct 16, 2022)

EthanMCuber said:


> Wait. The competitors one isn’t public yet


fixed


----------



## EthanMCuber (Oct 16, 2022)

Thanks!


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 16, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-16
avg of 5: 18.30

Time List:
1. 18.52 L' R2 F' B2 D' R B' F2 D2 U L F2 R2 L B U L2 B' U B' U' D' B2 L2 B 
2. 17.28 L D2 L' U' F L2 R B' U2 B F U2 R F2 B' U F2 B2 R D2 U' R2 B2 L' D' 
3. (14.21) B2 R' B' L2 R' U' F L2 B2 L2 D2 B2 D2 L' F2 D R2 B' L F L' B2 U D2 B 
4. 19.10 U' L2 U2 L' R B2 D' R2 L' U' L2 F2 D2 B2 F2 L2 R2 F2 U D' L2 R D' U L2 
5. (20.99) B2 U2 R' L U R2 U2 D F L2 D F' U2 L' R U D' B U2 D' R' U R L U2

Messed up in at least 3 of these solves


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Oct 19, 2022)

only 8 competitors have posted their results. post them quickly before round 2 begins tomorrow!


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 19, 2022)

can i join? i know im late but i like competing


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Oct 19, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> can i join? i know im late but i like competing


um sure ig post ur results here






Lucaz Open 3x3 Comp - Results


Results




sites.google.com


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Oct 20, 2022)

ROUND 2 IS UP!






Lucaz Open 3x3 Comp - Round 2 Results


Round 2 Results




sites.google.com





@Luke Solves Cubes, @Triangles_are_cubers, @cuberswoop, @NigelTheCuber, and @DUDECUBER shall advance to the second round


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Oct 20, 2022)

top 3 will win the comp


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 20, 2022)

@lucazdoescubingstuff my times are not in the doc


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Oct 20, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> @lucazdoescubingstuff my times are not in the doc


hmm i dont know how that happened


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Oct 20, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> @lucazdoescubingstuff my times are not in the doc


try it again


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 20, 2022)

ok i see it now


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 20, 2022)

I was 6th.
My hopes and dreams have been crushed


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Oct 20, 2022)

we cant put our usernames in the thing


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Oct 20, 2022)

Triangles_are_cubers said:


> we cant put our usernames in the thing


try it now


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Oct 20, 2022)

thanks man


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Oct 20, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> ok i see it now


i think u should resubmit ur times since i edited the form


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Oct 20, 2022)

lucazdoescubingstuff said:


> i think u should resubmit ur times since i edited the form


uh i didnt save them


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Oct 31, 2022)

sorry guys for not replying and since 2 ppl have only posted their round 2 results, the winners are @Triangles_are_cubers and @Luke Solves Cubes


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Oct 31, 2022)

lucazdoescubingstuff said:


> sorry guys for not replying and since 2 ppl have only posted their round 2 results, the winners are @Triangles_are_cubers and @Luke Solves Cubes


Thanks for hosting the competition Lucaz!


----------

